# Multiple codes related to MAF sensor EVEN AFTER replacing sensor



## suzuscruze (Apr 7, 2021)

Update: I just checked it again and drove around the block. No check engine light. When I connected the reader, it showed zero codes, but when I selected read codes it shows: P1101, P0097, P07E8, and P04A4. Don't understand...


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

Any engine light recently? Codes from the past may still be stored in the computer until they are cleared once minimum driving thresholds are met. 

I'm not sure if your scanner found three different times the P1101 went off, or displayed three P1101's as "current, pending, and permanent" like my scanner does. If your engine codes (P1101, P0097, P07E8, and P04A4) are permanent engine codes, they cannot be cleared using any scanner. It will take some more driving even without an active engine light before the computer is confident and clears the code from memory: G0000122.pdf (oemdtc.com) 

Lastly, ensure the new MAF sensor didn't get contaminated during the install. If it got dirty you'll need to clean it with some MAF cleaner, and install again. Also a good idea to install with the battery disconnected.


----------



## suzuscruze (Apr 7, 2021)

marmalou said:


> Any engine light recently? Codes from the past may still be stored in the computer until they are cleared once minimum driving thresholds are met.
> 
> I'm not sure if your scanner found three different times the P1101 went off, or displayed three P1101's as "current, pending, and permanent" like my scanner does. If your engine codes (P1101, P0097, P07E8, and P04A4) are permanent engine codes, they cannot be cleared using any scanner. It will take some more driving even without an active engine light before the computer is confident and clears the code from memory: G0000122.pdf (oemdtc.com)
> 
> Lastly, ensure the new MAF sensor didn't get contaminated during the install. If it got dirty you'll need to clean it with some MAF cleaner, and install again. Also a good idea to install with the battery disconnected.



Thanks for the info. Still no maintenance light so that's good. And that makes sense about the codes taking some time to clear. I'll wait it out and see how it goes. Just wanted to understand it a little better for reassurance. Thanks again!


----------



## jcountry (May 30, 2017)

Was your MAF sensor OEM?' Many, many aftermarkets won't work right out of the box


----------



## suzuscruze (Apr 7, 2021)

Update:

Still no maintenance light and car is running well. I'm working out of town, so I haven't checked for codes. 

The MAF sensor was bought on Amazon, but was listed as "GM Genuine Parts 55498433 Mass Airflow Sensor"
so I think it is OEM. 

Thanks for the replies. I appreciate the knowledge.


----------

